# Shrimp with prominent pale line along back



## dw1305 (16 Mar 2010)

Hi all,
I have some dark red "Cherry Shrimps" with prominent pale lines along their back (basically a strip from the head to the telson) and since reading the recent posts on _Caridina cf. babaulti_, I wondered whether Red Cherry Shrimp (_Neocaridina heteropoda heteropoda_) have a stripe? or do I have a mixture of both? and last question does anyone know where I can get a comparative picture of the rostrums of the 2 species?
cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Mar 2010)

I have seen cherries with that stripe since I started my interest in the species.

Similar to this (not my photo):





Never really took much notice of it to be honest, I have plenty with that tripe.


----------



## dw1305 (16 Mar 2010)

Hi all,
Thank you that will do nicely, they are all Cherry Shrimps then. I did have a look at a couple earlier and they had smooth rostrums (the rostrum on _C. balbauti_ is apparently serrated like a "Prawn cocktail" prawn), but I didn't manage to catch a very stripy one. 
cheers Darrel


----------



## Ajm200 (16 Mar 2010)

I have some with White stripes and some with green on top of their backs.
It may just be coincidence but the ones with stripes all seem to be egg laden females.


----------

